# Angeln in Belgien



## Bad Boy (28. September 2010)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne mal in Belgien Angeln fahren, so 20 - 30 km von Aachen, nur kenne ich ausser der lustigen Forelle nicht, wo ich sonst noch hinfahren kann. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar. Und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Aachenwilly (28. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien*

Luxuriös Angeln kannst du in Mechelen (ist zwar Holland aber nicht weit hinter Vaals und die sprechen auch deutsch www. geulhof.nl)
Des weiteren in Montzen gibt es 3 grosse Teiche allerdings ohne komfort
15€ ganzer Tag schön in der Natur, an sonsten liegen alle Teiche weiter weg richtung Malmedy oder St.Vith alles andere richtung Battice oder Verviers ist Französischsprachig


----------



## Bad Boy (28. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien*

danke. wo kann man denn in Malmedy oder in der nähe Angeln? Weißt du wo man Nachts auch Angeln kann ? Soll ja nachts auch gut beißen.

Wie ist das den in Montzen, ist das der wo die Burg steht ?
Habe bei Earth mal gesehen. Ab wann kann man da Angeln ?


----------



## entspannt (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien*

Da kann man kommen wann man will.


----------



## Aachenwilly (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien*

Ja genau, der in Montzen ist der mit der Burg. Da nimmt man es nicht so genau mit dem Angelbeginn 

Der Angelort bei Malmedy heißt Ligneuxville, Malmedy Richtung Lux.


----------

